# Donald Trump's Promised 'Obama Bombshell' Tweet: What Could It Be?



## Big Pimpin (Oct 23, 2012)

Donald Trump's Promised 'Obama Bombshell' Tweet: What Could It Be? - Forbes

Trump's Big Announcement - US Politics Betting Odds - Paddy Power


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably found his birth certificate or something.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 23, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Probably found his birth certificate or something.



Are you saying that pure white wrinkle free birth certificate he produced might not be real?


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Facts don't even matter in this election anyway.  If you're black or a white girl with jungle fever you vote for Obama, if you're white or an uncle tom you vote for Romney.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 23, 2012)

So true


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 23, 2012)

The one thing i learned from lasts nights debate is that they agree with each other on the issues, but the other guy is wrong


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

a desperate cry for attention?

Like most people who have something to sell or way too much time on  their hands, Trump has been tweeting up a storm on the social networking  site,* obviously not content to have 1.6 million followers in a  celebrity world where even Rob, one of the lesser Kardashians, can  muster 3.6 million followers.*

When it comes to Twitter, a site  that meticulously counts numbers, Trump?s central role in the universe  faces the dark hole of reality. The numbers don?t add up. His Twitter  followers put him in the league of Joan Rivers when he?d rather be with  Rihanna ? who is 25 million people ahead of him.


And naturally, Trump?s been using Twitter to tweet about how great he is at Twitter.

?Amazing?my tweets are covered across every spectrum from @espn to @politico to @WSJ,? he tweeted.

*So please follow Trump on Twitter at @RealDonaldTrump. Listen to his desperate plea for help.
*
*He?s getting tired of dishing on all those Hollywood hard bodies with nobody caring.*





Cerabino: Donald Trump


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Probably found his birth certificate or something.



Probably going to say he's black.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

did he have anal bleaching done around his eyes?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

President Obama Roasts Donald Trump At White House Correspondents' Dinner! - YouTube

go to 2:55 Brutal. lol


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> did he have anal bleaching done around his eyes?



That's some serious dick sucker's cramp he has going on.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> That's some serious dick sucker's cramp he has going on.



i think he's attempting to do a duckface but his brain knows shit comes out of both end of this guy so it corrected it to an appropriate asshole shape


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Why don't you two LOL at the fact that there are not any less bayonets in the army than we had in 1916.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

[h=1]Donald Trump offers $5m to charity if Barack Obama releases passport[/h][h=2]Business tycoon  Donald Trump  has offered to donate $5million to charity if US president Barack Obama  releases his passport details and college records in an attempt to  reignite the 'birther conspiracy' just under a fortnight before  Americans head to the polls.[/h]
Read more: Donald Trump offers $5m to charity if Barack Obama releases passport | Metro.co.uk

how anti climactic.... which is what Donald usually hears after sex too.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Why don't you two LOL at the fact that there are not any less bayonets in the army than we had in 1916.




"To summarize, Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonets, not none, which is correct.


 And so it was that Republicans from Fox News to Breitbart.com to Michelle Malkin rose up and shrieked  "THE MILITARY DOES TOO USE HORSES AND BAYONETS" and then proceeded to  dance about, sticking their tongues out, thinking they'd scored major  points and proven that the president doesn't know anything about the  military. Because, OMG, Special Forces rode horses into the mountains of  Afghanistan and Marines are trained in bayonet use and it's _disrespectful of our troops_ to suggest that horses and bayonets are maybe not the tools by which we measure our military strength today."


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you think I would get in trouble if I engrave bye bye obama on my AR-15 dust cover?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Do you think I would get in trouble if I engrave bye bye obama on my AR-15 dust cover?



You might get a talkin' too from them fellers in the black Tahoes.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> "To summarize, Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonets, not none, which is correct.



Bayonettes are still standard issue and there are more in use today than 1916.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Probably going to say he's black.


or religion is mooslim


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Do you think I would get in trouble if I engrave bye bye obama on my AR-15 dust cover?


I wouldnt advise that


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Bayonettes are still standard issue and there are more in use today than 1916.



define "in use"


Does the U.S. Military Still Use Bayonets? - YouTube  they are badass but actual use is rare.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Bayonettes are still standard issue and there are more in use today than 1916.



 Every military weapon I own has a bayonet lug on the barrel including modern standard issue M-16's/AR-15's. I was laughing during the dabate when Obama said that.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> define "in use"
> 
> 
> Does the U.S. Military Still Use Bayonets? - YouTube  they are badass but actual use is rare.



The us is rare because with todays guns it is less likely you will need them however, while deployed I still had a bayonet and a tomahawk. We would put the bayonets on our 1st man entering the building to eliminate gun grabs while taking tight corners.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)

Ordering this for my 870 right now  this is just too bad ass.. Another thing to thank Obama for reminding me that bayonets are bad ass, I am starting to like him more now. Makes me want to buy more guns, makes me want a bayonete. When gov't goes to shit with him in office I will be ready to rock...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2012)

Barbara Walters' tough love for Trump:

someone needs to Gaddafi Trump with a bayonet


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 25, 2012)

It doesn't really matter at this point.  It's looking more and more like Barry's gonna be fired in November.  Then, once Romney takes offince in Jan, he can spend billions on bayonets and horses.


----------



## 258884 (Oct 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Every military weapon I own has a bayonet lug on the barrel including modern standard issue M-16's/AR-15's. I was laughing during the dabate when Obama said that.



....mental note.  Heavy is jacked/tan/ and completely loaded.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2012)

Does Trump not realize what a fucking ass he is making himself look like?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the Don just may be trying to sabotage the repub party.  I believe he be a closet democrap.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> President Obama Roasts Donald Trump At White House Correspondents' Dinner! - YouTube
> 
> go to 2:55 Brutal. lol


I missed this, damn Trump got burned and the whole audienced laughed at his dumb ass. priceless


----------

